# I don't understand windows



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't believe that windows is one of the worst operating systems, and it is the majority. Every game is made for windows, and barely any made for macintosh. Macintosh is better in every way - faster, more memory, tons of disk space, extremely stable, customize icons, apply themes to it, looks extremely kool, the best system for designing and making movies and stuff like that. I just can't understand it. Windows is horible, and every program and game is made for it. Macintosh is the best f*cking system in the world, and barely any game or program is made for it! IT MAKES NO SENSE! Please explain to me!


----------



## azosx (Jul 15, 2002)

What versions of Windows have you run extensively?  For at least 6 months to a year.


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

I've always liked windows. Then i used it for like a week, I hated it, then switched back to macintosh. Windows 98 SE. I fell asleep using it, litterally!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

The reason is because Bill Gates is a genius at Business and Microsoft has an awesome business strategy. Plu the fact that people are conformists and can't adapt to change or make new decisions, and they are uneducated.


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

good point


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

that you have 40 gigabytes of memory, which can't be right. You must mean "Hard Drive". Memory and RAM usually are referred to as the same thing and you have 256mb of memory/RAM (random access memory).


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

oops!
yeah, i'll change it right now


----------



## macguy17 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, my pc-using friend is always getting HD space and RAM confused.
"I need more memory. I'm gonna go delete some stuff." 

?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

"I need more space, should I get a SO-DIMM or DDR?"


----------



## voice- (Jul 15, 2002)

I've always been a believer of that what's right is right so I'll take the Windows side here. First of all, don't say Windows suck cause of Windows 98 SE. That's as old as OS 9 and should not be an argument. If you compare anything to OS X(10.1), compare XP.

Secondly, we don't have tons of harddisk space. I ran out last night and had to delete stuff just to save my Photoshop work. A good windows computer can have big harddisks too.

Guess what, we have a plethoria of software and games availible. On the other hand we have 5% of the user-base so your near-by store will rather sell to 90% than to 5%. Can you blame them? They get 18 times the profit.

Now, I'll agree that Mac is better which is why I use it, but don't diss Windows, they are still in the game.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 16, 2002)

How can you have trouble understanding an OS that puts the "Shut Down" command in the "Start" menu?  

Actually, I think the key here is that MS has built a unique position for themselves. Most companies market a product by telling their customers how or why it is better than competing products. MS has somehow managed to create a mindset where there ARE no competing products. Most people who use a computer don't even know that there are other OS's.

Worse yet, people don't realise when they are being fed utter #@$@. They don't question anything their computer tells them, simply becuase there is no concept in their minds that a computer could mislead them. And they accept crashes without question, becuase they believe that crashes are a part of computing life.

And, yes, I have extensively used Windows XP in a work environment, as well as previous versions such as NT and have even written programs for CE. Only MS could design a palm-PC that can crash on a regular basis. I've also used Linux and Sun unix systems (which are fantastic) and mainframe systems (which are simply overwhelming)

Anyhow, don't get too stressed over it, Androo. Just enjoy your experience with your mac, and rather than trying to fly at PC users at top speed, just get them to question the quality of their systems, the promises and track-record of MS, and the possibility of other options. Let them find their own path, and then they'll truly understand.


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 16, 2002)

microsoft is just evil, not inferior

remember kiddies, its ok to steal xp!


----------



## Annihilatus (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Androo52 _
> *I've always liked windows. Then i used it for like a week, I hated it, then switched back to macintosh. Windows 98 SE. I fell asleep using it, litterally! *



Of course Windows 98 sucks. If everybody were to judge Microsoft by Windows 98, then XP and 2000, two excellent systems, would be totally ignored. Let's face it though, Microsoft could have made both 95 and 98 excellent operating systems. The only reason they didn't is becuase they couldn't. At the time of their release, compatibility with DOS was a huge factor for people. Nobody was willing to sacrifice their old DOS programs for Windows. In fact, some people still aren't ready to do so. As a result, Microsoft had no choice but to make an OS to cater to those people. Now they've made an OS that only partially works with DOS and the result is absolutely awesome in XP. Compatibility mode works extremely well no matter what any fanatic Mac user will tell you.

Try XP, try 2000 and you'll probably realize they're pretty good systems. Either way though, an operating system wasn't made to entertain you, it is supposed to be a workable environment. If entertainment is what you seek from your computer, then maybe you should look toward the Playstation 2.

Andre


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

Just because I have macpluses in my school, everyone hates macintosh computers. The other day, my friend came over, and was amazed at my computer. She played around with the dock and thought it was amazing how MSN Messenger looks with aqua. So i guess you're right, I'm gonna try out windows XP. I'll borrow it from my friend or something, and then install it on my Virtual PC.


----------



## xoot (Jul 16, 2002)

I tried to convert a PC user one time. Every time I showed him a feature that was better than Windows', he said "Who Cares?"

The next day he came up to me and said, "You can still convert me."

Yeah right.


----------



## voice- (Jul 16, 2002)

I was at a LAN with a friend. He brought a dual 1Ghz with dual 19" displays, packed with RAM and 2 80Gb HDs...one of the tech-guys came over, they had trouble with the routers, so he wanted to ping a Telnet server. Of course, he didn't tell us that. He just took control over my friends computer. After about a minute of playing with the Dock he asked what OS it was. My friend told him that he was on a Mac, whereupon the tech-guy replied "Gah!" and walsed over to the nearest Windows PC...it took him 60 seconds to see that he had no clue what he was using...I laughed badly...


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

hahahaha
pc people hate macintoshes, even if they've never used one!
Like this kid named Zev, he's my good friend, he HATED macintoshes.
He was a big pc guy, talked about reformatting his C drive. He always got pissed off when I even MENTIONED a macintosh, like everyone else in my class. Zev now is going to buy a new imac! He used my computer, it didn't screw up. Same with everyone else that came over. They were amazed that whenever i played a game it didn't freeze for  seconds then work for 2  seconds.
They still love windows, and they say that macs suck. Now explain that!


----------



## voice- (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's why they trash what they don't own

http://www.gamerslogik.com/column.php?ColID=3

Granted, the site goes by console wars between Sony, MS and Nintendo, but the same applies here


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

How D0 people NOT know what OS it is? there is an apple in the corner, te machine says "powermac" theres a big apple on that...


----------



## macguy17 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Ignorance
> This one doesn't necessarily apply in every case, but manifests itself enough times to justify a mention. Here, I'm talking about a case where one is pimpin' his chosen system to no end, yet knows little to nothing about the other choices out there.


----------



## scaryfish (Jul 17, 2002)

Went to a LAN once, and this guy saw I had a mac - he was totally amazed that it looked so much like Windows.

Apparently his only experience with Macs was at school where they all had At Ease on them - and he assumed that was the standard Mac GUI.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azosx _
> *What versions of Windows have you run extensively?  For at least 6 months to a year. *



It doesn't matter, they all suck.


----------



## Androo (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *
> 
> It doesn't matter, they all suck. *



You know, he has a point.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry... as a Windows user since.... 1992, i can tell you,

YES ALL VERSIONS BESIDES WINDOWS 2000 AND WINDOWS XP SUCK!

Windows 2000 and Windows XP are both great operating systems compared to 95, 98, ME. 

but they all suck compared to OS X!


----------



## Androo (Jul 19, 2002)

I just used xp just a little while ago (before i made a new post).
To tell you the truth, besides the compatability for most programs (they have to be made for XP), it's really good. But just like what it says above this post, that guy is right. Nothing can compare to os x!


----------



## azosx (Jul 20, 2002)

I think anything different is fascinating for most people.  Possibly not as much for Mac and Linux users though.  Both account for a small percentage of the computer market and tend to be a lot more loyal to their platforms because of this.

When I was only a PC user, Linux was my main fascination.

I loved Linux because it was different than Windows.  I especially loved running the WindowMaker window manager which is based off of the NeXT GUI.

There was a time, about 4 years actually, that I was anti-MS.  I ran Linux exclusively at home.  It was great and worked well for me.  I never considered a Mac then because 1, they were rather expensive and 2, I couldn't stand OS 9.

I gave MS another chance with Windows 2000 Advanced Server.  Honestly, it's a great OS.

I knew when OS X came out I would buy a Mac.  I loved NeXTStep so I knew I would love OS X.  My PC is being neglected more and more each day thanks to my PB G4 and OS X.

For what I use OS X and 2000 for, neither one is better than the other.  I love the elegance, productivity and stability of OS X and the speed, features and stability of 2000 Advanced Server.

I didn't like XP but I hold out hope for Longhorne.

I am most excited about Jaguar right now and await my copy in the mail.


----------

